# Stay put tubes



## sorcerertd (May 20, 2020)

I guess part of blank making is inserting the tube so posting this idea here. I had a thought, maybe not original, that putting some "barbs" on a tube would help hold it in place. I used a utility knife on the one pictured here. Did several in each direction. I could really feel it gripping the wood when I inserted it. Overkill? Should stop the Gorilla glue creep anyway. 




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky2 (May 20, 2020)

Yes it should Todd, but, it may have created another issue. Now the glue could creep inside the brass tube, couldn't it???

Len


----------



## Edgar (May 20, 2020)

Whatever works for you is a good solution.

I’m a rather lazy guy, so I don’t scuff tubes and I use medium CA. I use a tapered insertion tool that I made from a piece of Delrin rod and slather CA on the tube like it was 10 cents a gallon, shove it into the blank with a quick in-out, rotating motion, hold it for a few seconds & pull out the insertion tool, then let the CA cure for a while - usually overnight. Works well for me, but almost everyone has their own thoughts on the matter.


----------



## wolf creek knives (May 20, 2020)

I use the same process as Edgar but instead of CA I use Epoxy and let it sit overnight.  Never had any problems with it.  I do scuff the tubes by mounting them on the mandrel (as many as will fit) and these use 150 grit paper, turn on the lathe and one quick run over the tube does the trick.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 20, 2020)

aree added too much more work for me. So easy to take 80 grit or 100 grit paper and couple turns in the hand and it gives it tooth. But if you want to do it and works for you go for it. You did realize others will post their methods too.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 20, 2020)

Sharp idea!.....but these might scrape the paint off the inside of a reverse painted blank.

I just mount my blanks between dead and live centers and quickly scuff with sandpaper, wipe with rubbing alcohol before gluing to remove any hand oils.
I also use a flat file to remove any sharp edge on the tube ends which could scrape paint from inside a blank.


----------



## sorcerertd (May 21, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> aree added too much more work for me. So easy to take 80 grit or 100 grit paper and couple turns in the hand and it gives it tooth. But if you want to do it and works for you go for it. You did realize others will post their methods too.



I was counting on it!
I haven't done any painted tubes.  I may if I get into more clear tubes, but I really prefer to work with wood.  Acrylics can look nice, but they stink.  I'll work with some hybrids at some point.  They're too beautiful to pass on.




Lucky2 said:


> Yes it should Todd, but, it may have created another issue. Now the glue could creep inside the brass tube, couldn't it???



It's just a very slight nick in the surface.  Didn't cut through the tube.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 21, 2020)

You probably are doing this anyway but stay away from the ends where components slide in or you are asking for trouble. Not sure how you can just nick those tubes they are so thin as it is. But good luck and good luck with that messy glue. Hope to see many of your pens show up here. Maybe get one on the front page too.


----------



## TonyL (May 21, 2020)

Lazy man's method:. I use a cordless Dremel with a 80 grit sanding drum. Like JT, I am very careful with the ends.


----------



## FrankH (May 29, 2020)

Interesting solution to a problem.  When I used CA glue, the pen insertion tool stuck to the tube and it was panic time.  One of the reasons I now use epoxy.  I plug both  ends to make cleanup easier and push the tube in with my finger ( I wear cheap gloves that are used at Deli counters). Then use a short section of brass tube the same diameter as the tube I'm gluing to push the tube to get it centered in the blank.  After 5 or so minute I can easily scrape out the plugs (some kind of dental wax - I think).


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2020)

Many times I just use a drift pin. Have a couple different sizes so no problem finding one to fit various tube sizes. But since I use epoxy I just plug with playdough and push in and use edge of screwdriver to push to center. Clean off excess and let sit for 24 hours at least.


----------

